
Good vs. Bad Legacy Code - fruty
https://fruty.io/2018/07/30/good-vs-bad-legacy-code/
======
nkjoep
> Software is nothing but a caricature of the ones who wrote it. It is thus no
> wonder that code quality is deeply correlated with the quality of the
> processes which led to its writing.

I cannot agree more.

